# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  rendu Video realiste sur google sketchup ?

## salimtrois

salut les amis,

je veux faire une video , dans la quelle les apparence 3D semple realiste comme la video ci joint :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDRCO_LLNkA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDRCO_LLNkA[/ame]

mais que la video soit vivant  partir d'une video , et non pas de photo.

j'ai beau chercher sur le net , et j'ai trouver plusieurs plugin pour sketchup :
Maxwell , Indigo Renderer , twilight 
mais ce que je trouve c'est pour des render photo ( image ) et non pas des runder video realiste ! ou  payant !

alors si quelqu'un pour m'informer sur comment le faire , ou s'il y a un plugin gratuit

Merci

----------


## plegat

Salut




> mais se que je trouve c'est pour des render photo ( image ) et non pas des runder video realiste !!!!! ou  payant !!!


une vido n'tant qu'une suite d'images, ou est le problme?

Surtout sachant que d'habitude il vaut mieux passer par du rendu par image (et faire la vido ensuite) que de directement rendre en vido, en cas de plantage du rendu en cours de travail...

----------


## salimtrois

mais moi je cherche a faire quelque chose comme ca 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux8ZdoM5l18"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux8ZdoM5l18[/ame]

Merci  :;):

----------


## salimtrois

j'ai trouver une solution , 
 partir de se que tu viens de dire :

* faire plusieurs photo ( image jpg ) successive
* puis faire le montage successive des ces photos avec logiciel

probleme :

1/ comment faire le rendu de image successive  partir de la version gratuite
de Maxwell sur sketchup

2/ besoin d'un logiciel gratuit qui peux faire le montage des images successive
(j'ai trouver videoMash , mais c'est payant )

Merci pour votre ;
et on continue a chercher , et si je trouve je poste  ::ccool::

----------


## wax78

> 2/ besoin d'un logiciel gratuit qui peux faire le montage des images successive
> (j'ai trouver videoMash , mais c'es payant )


-> Virtual Dub

----------


## salimtrois

ohhhhhh merci a vous deux 

pour le montage des succession d'image VirtualDub fonction tres bien ^^

il reste maintenant que trouver 
le 1 /comment faire le rendu de image successive  partir de la version gratuite
de Maxwell sur sketchup // ou bien tout autre plugin gratuit 

Merci beaucoup les amis  ::ccool::

----------

